# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Thị thực đi myanmar du lịch,công tác

## greencanal_20

* Làm visa Myanmar - Tư vấn Làm visa đi Myanmar, hoàn tất các Thủ tục Làm visa đi Myanmar nhanh chóng, an toàn với chi phí dịch vụ thấp nhất chỉ có tại GREENCANAL TRAVEL.   *  *Myanmar* là một quốc gia Phật giáo, các công trình kiến trúc và văn hóa của*Myanmar* mang đậm màu sắc tôn giáo. Tháp Phật có ở khắp mọi nơi, nổi tiếng nhất là tháp vàng Shewedagon ở thủ đô Yangon và một quần thể chùa thờ Phật gồm hơn 200 ngôi chùa ở *Bangan*. Khí hậu ở Myanmar đều có sự kết hợp hài hòa giữa thiên nhiên và con người.Vậy bạn đã sẵn sàng đi Myanmar chưa? Bạn đã có visa đi Myanmar chưa? Bạn có gặp khó khăn gì trong quá trình làm hồ sơ thủ tục làm visa Myanmar lên đại sứ quán chưa ? Hãy đến với chúng tôi để được cung cấp dịch vụ làm visa *Myanmar* một cách nhanh nhất, thuận tiện nhất. 

*Hồ sơ thủ tục làm visa Myanmar du lịch gồm :*-   Hộ chiếu còn hạn 

-   Mẫu tờ khai thông tin cá nhân
-   02 ảnh 3x4 nền phông trắng.
-   Vé máy bay (Nếu Có).
-   Trường hợp là người nước ngoài bổ xung thẻ tạm trú hoặc visa thương mại còn hạn, xác nhận việc làm tại Việt Nam.
-   Thời gian làm visa là 4 Ngày không tính ngày nộp, thứ 7 và chủ nhật, các ngày nghĩ lễ tết của Đại Sứ Quán Myanmar.
-   Phí làm visa : 35 USD, làm kkhanar + 35 USD .
-   Khẩn trong ngày (Sáng nộp hồ sơ trước 10h chiều 4h lấy ) : Liên hệ Văn Phòng. 
*Loại visa Công tác Myanmar :* -   Hộ chiếu còn hạn
-   02 ảnh 3x4 nên trắng. 
-   Thư mời phía đối tác Myanmar ghi rõ thông tin người mời, ngày tháng đi 
-   Quyết định cử đi công tác của công ty bên Myanmar. 
-   Đối với người nước ngoài bổ xung thẻ tạm trú hoặc visa thương mại còn hạn. 
-   Booking vé máy bay và đặt phòng khách sạn nếu có. 
-   Thời gian làm 4 Ngày, không tính ngày nộp, ngày nghỉ , thứ 7 và Chủ nhật. 
-  Phí làm 55 USD, khẩn 1 ngày 110 USD, khẩn trong ngày (sáng làm chiều lấy) : Liên hệ Văn Phòng.


_Liên hệ: Công ty TM&DL GREENCANAL VIETNAM_
_Địa chỉ : Tầng 3 – 85A, Tôn Đức Thắng , Đống Đa, Hà Nội.
__
__Hoặc : 88 Lê Lợi, Quận 1, Tp HCM.
__
Tel  : 043724 5292 – Fax: 04 3724 5291
Hotonline : Mr Quyết : 0904386229 – Ms Thúy –0917163993
__Y/h : sieuvisa – Email : visa@greencanal.com
__
_

----------


## thanhlamtrantn

cảm ơn bài viết của bác.e sẽ tham khảo và pm sau nhé

----------


## thanhvannt90

mình sẽ tham khảo

----------

